# Scotland touring



## HONDAVFR (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

We are planning a couple of weeks touring Scotland in the Spring and would be very grateful to hear of any 'must see' or must stay' locations - or of any to avoid like the plague!!

Many thanks in advance
Julie and Graham


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

for starters.....our favourites are the west coast and the Moray coast.
If you have the time and funds try some of the western isles.

If you've never been before, you could try the great glen - go Nessie spotting. It's a lovely drive from Fort Wiliam, via Fort Augustus to Fort George.

There's loads of lovely places to see.

If you're a member of English Heritage I think you can get into most Historic Scotland sites at a discount.

Carol & Bernie


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Scotland*

Only been once, but would have to return to Glen coe,Glen orchy, and Applecross to name a few.
Chris


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Speaking as a Scot, Plockton - Torridon - Poolewe - Ullapool are a must.

Having said that, the South West coast around Dumfries is an area that most people pass by. It is worth spending a few days there.

Drew


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Up the west side,read the poetry about Glen Coe before you go,and when you get there,maybe the ghosts will reach into your subconscious. Oban,see the Cal-Mac ferries going between the islands, Bunree/Onick? a CC site on the shores of a sea going loch,(If you can get in) Fort William,Skye,further up a MHF member is running a site at Inverewe?? gardens,some one will PM you about that i am sure,think that is CC,it looks magical.Over the top J O'Groats,down the east, to Inverness , Elgin, i love Peterhead and the run down to Aberdeen but you can cut across from Elgin to Rothes/Arbelour(distillary) then down the Whiskey trail,passing the Clooty Pudding shop,( A kind of steamed Pud) ,to Avimore,and back down through Perth. Cannot advise sites on east coast,only up there through work. Have fun.
Jented


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Durness and a trip across on the small boat to Cape Wrath


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

SW Scotland is often ignored, (SWMBO comes from this area and we have spent a lot of time in the region over the last 25 years or so camping) and well worth a stop as Drew says, Dumfries is the biggest town along the coast until you get to Stranraer. 
There are a good selection of commercial and club sites and CL/CS's

The West Coast has a lot to see but avoid end of may early June onwards as you will get attacked by the famous wee beesties from just S of Ayr Northwards.

You can of course opt for the much safer East Coast looking at the Black Isle / Moray Firth area and of course visit the distilleries in the area.
There is a commercial site at Fortrose (in the MHF database/iCampsites) and nearby a C&CC Clu Site at Rosemarkie. From either of these sites you will see a daily display by the Dolphins.

There is so much to see in Scotland (and you can get good weather despite what some people say) I feel sure you will enjoy your holiday
[Last year 5 weeks This year 3 weeks to date ]


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We did the West coast (or some of it) last March. It was pre season and very quiet. Very few motorhomes and quiet roads. Plus none of the wee beasties that love the high quality English blood.

You will be wasting your trip if you stay on sites all of the time. Find somewhere that is deserted and just sit and take in the silence and admire the beautiful views.

If you do the East side of Scotland and need a site, Aberdeenshire Council run seven sites. I have seen a few of them and they are decent ones. If you are over 60, they are reasonably priced. They may not be open until Easter though. Best to check.

I just love to read the postings on the motorhome forums about everyone going up there in Summer. It means less of them in March, when we will be back up there.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Julie and Graham.

AuntieSandra and I fully intend being in the Lochalsh/ Isle of Skye area in February and March. Any time before Easter normally avoids the wee beasties!! It really is a wonderfully scenic area.

To whet your appetite, try our nephew's LIVE webcam on the gable end of his shop...

http://www.914outdoor.co.uk/content/view/15/29/

Have fun... might see you there! :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just been for 10 days up the East Coast. Perth - Scone Palace is a must. Dundee over Tay Bridge truly stunning and then down to St Andrews - Kingsbarns for a fantastic empty beach walking. 

Dunfermline for a bit of shopping but the parking is a bit strange we ended up in Halfords for couple of hours.

There is always Park & Ride for Edinburgh nearby. 

Stirling is always a good visit very historical.

What amazes me about Scotland is how clean it is and how unpolluted the air is.

Enjoy - we can't wait to go back.

Greenie


----------



## JP1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,
We've just spent four weeks touring the majority of Scotland, for us the west coast was by far the most dramatic.Once you leave Inverness heading west it just gets better and better. Loch Ewe, the island of Mull, Isle of Skye, Calgary Bay were stunning, maybe due to the weather. Make sure you fill up with fuel in major towns as out in the sticks it gets quite pricy, for example we paid 1.14 in Inverness and saw it priced as much as 1.38 a litre of diesel in some smaller villages. A couple of the best things about travelling Scotland in a motorhome was that almost everywhere had free parking in town, clean public toilets available everywhere (most with accessible water taps to fill your tank) and last an abundance of wildcamping spots with incredible views. In the four weeks we travelled we only used campsites for one night in Ullapool as we were meeting friends for a meal and two nights in Edinburgh.

Hope you enjoy it and have some good weather


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just north of Inverness, on the Black Isle is the CC&C site at Rosemarkie   

Its right on the beach, and a walk along to Channory Point will take you to one of the few places in the world, and the only place in the UK? where you can watch bottle nose dolphins from the shore. You need to be there just after the tide changes.

In the village is a good seafood bistro and a butchers, also Comfort Foods, but you go in there at your own risk to your pocket  

ps, keep this quiet, don't want too many people to know about it! :wink:


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

As a native doonhamer i can highly recommend dumfries & galloway, miles of unspoilt coast, beautiful forests, world class biking (7stanes), friendly people, quiet roads. Galloway forest park is fab, loads of walks, lochs, waterfalls etc go from either Glentrool or Kirroughtree visitor centres, see red kites, deer etc and its the only designated dark sky park in the uk so the view of the stars at night is spectacular. Plenty of sites to choose from and reasonably priced. For culture Castle Douglas is our food town, Kirkcudbright is our artists town and Wigtown is our Book town. Drumlanrig Castle is stunning, also local breweries and distillaries. 

Should really be working for the tourist board, but its a great place to live, come and visit, you won't regret it.

Happy travelling

M


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Do not forget Argyll, Inverary, Tarbert, Crinan Canal.

Gigha is a nice day trip, take your bikes or hire on the Island.

Though not as big as Skye and Mull, Islay has a very varied landscape, 7? distilleries and great wildlife.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We live on the southern edge of the Moray Firth and regularly watch bottle nose dolphins and minke whales go up and down. There are several pods regularly swimming in our part of the firth. Anywhere on this part of the coast affords fantastic views out to the North Sea, plenty of dolphins, whales and porpoises plus along the cliffs of Gamrie Bay Puffins.

All parts of Scotland have their advantages - my personal favourites are Durness, Dunnet Bay and Orkney, the coast from Portsoy to Stonehaven.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Diane n Dave's blog*

do check it out!
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-616.html


----------



## Yorkshirefreckles (Jul 22, 2010)

Enough to make me jump in the'van now and set off up there! Fantastic photos from our newly-made friends Dave & Diane and a brilliant blog!


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Julie and Graham

You'll find a very good thread in UK Touring which was started on 19.08.08 by 'dinger'. It was entitled 'First Scottish Tours/help required from seasoned visitors'.

Sorry I can't do the link but you can trace it through UK Touring or via my posts (Jagman) where it appears on page 6 - just click on the thread title to access all 17 posts.

There will be others too; its well worth spending an hour searching the archives.

You'll have almost as much fun planning the trip as you will doing it - but not quite  

Happy travels!

Dave


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

I can heartily recommend spending some time on Mull, a very serene island. There's a good campsite at Craignure, just across the road from the Craignure Inn, another recommendation!

It either is, or should be, compulsory to drive through Glencoe when you're in Scotland too!

We enjoyed our time up at the tippety-top, and we also stayed at a very nice site not far from Mallaig. The drive from Fort William to Mallaig is pretty good too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anywhere up the west coast is good like everyone has said but I personally perfer the Islands. I think I have done 17 of them now including Orkney and Shetland.

Our favourite is Arran though as we have been going for years.

Caledonian Macbraene do a Hopscotch ticket where you can visit several islands. Dont know if you wild camp but thats the way to go if you go to the islands. We recently spent 2 weeks on Arran and wild camped in several stunning places, all of them by the sea.


----------



## HONDAVFR (Jul 3, 2010)

*Touring Scotland*

Thank you, all, especially for the blog - we are looking forward to the planning during the long winter evenings.

Julie and Graham


----------



## JSvan (Jan 4, 2010)

There are too many great locations to list. Just start at the bottom and work your way up the left hand side, avoiding the cities (unless you like them). Then come down the other side or the middle.

Please try to use the smaller/local garages. They have to charge higher prices as the big petrol companies charge them a lot more than supermarket prices. Rural garages are vital to the local economy and are a great source of local knowledge ( best restaurant/pub/fishing/parking etc. ) If you breakdown they might save you a long trip to a city garage.

Stuart


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi

At last - the link to the dinger thread!

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-50718-.html

Dave


----------

